# emerge segfaults + probs ohne ende !!!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

So da nun meine gentoo terminals endlich funzen  :Smile: , wollte ich mir auch kde und gnome emergen.

Das klappt auch, aaaber nur bei qt und mysql (bisher) kackt der kompeiler ab!!!

'Segmention fault' wie bei der suse!!! Also das heisst: völlig unwillkürlich, einmal kompiliert der bis zur hälfte, ein ander mal kackt der schon gleich nach dem configuren ab!!!

Ich hab dann also folgendes versucht:

```
ERR=1 ; while [ $ERR -ne 0 ] ; do emerge kde ; ERR=$? ; done
```

und mich dann aufs ohr gelegt.

Zehn minuten später. als ich schon fast eingepennt war, piepste der plötzlich ein paar mal.Ich stand auf, schaltete den monitor ein, und konnte nur noch den TOD DES RECHNERS feststellen!!!

Das heisst ich musst den böse KILLEN!!!

x befindet sich bereits in kompiliertem zustand, und auch den mc hab ich bereits geemerged.

Auch den links hab ich zwar fehlerlos kompiliert, aber das binary ist dann nicht vorhanden...

Dazu ist zu sagen, das gentoo ist eine gentoo1.3b-stage3 und emerge rsync hab ich auch aufgerufen.

Ich sitz nun also wieder vor meiner abstürzigen suse 8.0 und hab kein plan was ich anstellen könnte!  :Sad: 

Weiss jemand von euch nen rat?  :Rolling Eyes: 

dev

----------

## BufferOverflow

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ich sitz nun also wieder vor meiner abstürzigen suse 8.0 und hab kein plan was ich anstellen könnte! 
> 
> Weiss jemand von euch nen rat? 
> 
> dev

 

Auch, wenns bloed klingt: Benutz Gentoo 1.2

Gruss

----------

## Deever

Mein 512 mb ram riegel waren geschlissen!!! Ich hab jetzt meine alten 256mb riegel wieder drinne, da funzt alles!!!  :Sad:  ...  :Smile: 

Gentoo 1.2 mag meine kernels nicht!! (siehe hier) Deshalb mag ich gentoo 1.2 nicht!!!  :Wink: 

Mit der 1.3b funzen die törminels, und auch der rest macht nen soliden eindruck!

----------

